# Mlocate command not found [risolto]

## mrl4n

Ho rimosso slocate e installato mlocate e aggiornato updatedb. 

```
[I] sys-apps/mlocate

     Available versions:  0.22.4 0.23.1

     Installed versions:  0.23.1(21:36:31 12/12/2010)

     Homepage:            https://fedorahosted.org/mlocate/

     Description:         Merging locate is an utility to index and quickly search for files

```

Le cose non vanno come pensavo 

```
# mlocate pippo

bash: mlocate: command not found
```

Inutile dire che ho fatto l'emerge più volte.Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Dec 12, 2010 9:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Antonio71

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ho rimosso slocate e installato mlocate e aggiornato updatedb. 
> 
> ```
> [I] sys-apps/mlocate
> 
> ...

 

Prova 

```

locate nome

```

----------

## mrl4n

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Grazie...

----------

## Onip

o anche

```
# qlist sys-apps/mlocate | grep bin
```

----------

## Antonio71

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

>   
> 
> Grazie...

 

 :Razz: 

----------

